# Fender Princeton Reverb II



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Saw someone selling it and decided to buy it. Does anyone have one of these? Any comments about the amplifier will be greatly appreciated. I won't have it till Sunday but getting some feedback would be nice.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Isn't that a Rivera era Fender Amp? That and the Super Champ are supposed to be very highly regarded,.. and cost a lot too. Super Champs generally sell for $800-$1000 up here in Canada, when one rarely does turn up.

Here's a site on your amp: http://www.geocities.com/princerev2/


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Isn't that a Rivera era Fender Amp? That and the Super Champ are supposed to be very highly regarded,.. and cost a lot too. Super Champs generally sell for $800-$1000 up here in Canada, when one rarely does turn up.
> 
> Here's a site on your amp: http://www.geocities.com/princerev2/


Thanks for the link Robert. Yes it is a Rivera era, made in 82-86 from what I have found out so far. I also found out that it's one of the last Fender amps that has point-to-point wiring. I have not seen nor heard anyone using it, I'm hoping it is as good as I think it would be. 

I'll post pics and details after I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I owned a PRII a couple of years ago, the stock speaker leaves a lot to be desired. I picked up a Jensen C12N used on the net for $30, a better speaker than the stock one. If I had another I'd try a Weber in it. I used the clean channel mainly, retubed mine with JJ's from The Tube Store in Hamilton. If you do decide to replace the tubes have a tech check the bias. Btw, I am using a Super Champ now with a JBL K110, smokin little amps.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bRian said:


> I owned a PRII a couple of years ago, the stock speaker leaves a lot to be desired. I picked up a Jensen C12N used on the net for $30, a better speaker than the stock one. If I had another I'd try a Weber in it. I used the clean channel mainly, retubed mine with JJ's from The Tube Store in Hamilton. If you do decide to replace the tubes have a tech check the bias. Btw, I am using a Super Champ now with a JBL K110, smokin little amps.


Thanks bRian. I'm actually planning to get it checked by an amp tech after I get it and have a chance to try it out. 

Now I'm going to go on a look out for those Super Champs coz I've heard a lot of good things about them too.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got it! Now I was told by the previous owner that he didn't do any mods or changes to it and has had it since 1991. With the serial number saying its an 82 I assume he got it used. Now I'm not sure if the grille cloth has been changed coz it's got the diamond pattern that is more like the ones from Vox amps. Also didn't come with the logo and foot switch. So far tho, playing it for a few minutes this morning and last night, the clean channel is excellent. Very chimey and sounds like the clean channel on my Twin. Here's a photo of it:


----------



## Glen (Feb 15, 2006)

The grill cloth is not original.

I had one and as mentionned if it has the stock blue label Fender in it, do yourself a favour and put in something decent.

They used good quality components. When you open it it will be full of orange drops - at least mine was.

The footswitch is a necessity in my opinion. A Fender/Rivera repro with the LEDs will set you back $100US. There are plans online you can find and any handle person can build one for alot least. 

Get your tech to put in a little internal bias pot - it's handy to have if you're going to keep the amp.

The reason that the original footswitches are so rare is that they didn't come standard with the Rivera era switching amps - they were $100 option!!!!


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

For sure the grille cloth is not original, missing the Fender logo too, other than that looks like it's in great condition. I had an original footswitch with mine and to be honest I never saw much use for it since I used the clean channel only.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks! So far I find the amp to be in good condition. The pots are clean, everything seems to be working fine. The grille has been obviously replaced, which is fine I suppose. I played it last night and this morning at low volume and it sounded like a smaller version of my Twin. I'm still bringing it over to my amp tech to see if there has been any mods done to it, or if there is anything that needs to be replaced. He's got some speakers and tubes at his place so maybe we can try them and see how it suits me.

Glen, thanks for the info about the footswitch. I actually don't think I need it. I, like some here, use the clean channel only and get my distortion/overdrive sound using pedals.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Great looking amp. I just finished fixing up a Princeton Reverb I bought. I have read about the Princeton II's on other forums. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get it for?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get it for?


No I don't mind. Paid $600 for it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> No I don't mind. Paid $600 for it.


Wowie Zowie, as FZ would say.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Wowie Zowie, as FZ would say.


Did I pay too much for it? :frown:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> Did I pay too much for it? :frown:


They go for more than a Super Champ and I've seen them for $800 to $1000 in Toronto. Like FZ said 'Wowie Zowie." You scored!


----------



## becksbolero (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations but where was i,sigh....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Robert. I honestly didn't know how much they were going for. I took the risk of buying it without trying it and seeing it first, thinking Fender didn't make a lot of these, its p-t-p wiring makes it easy to mod to make it sound the way I want it to, and the size (1X12) makes it a lot easier to carry around. 

BB, thanks. Saw the ad at usedottawa.com


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

I really like the superchamp.

Above is ser # F200004.

Bone stock/EV speaker/NOS everything.

It works.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw a Super Champ at Capsule Music on Queen West in Toronto. Very good conditon. $1000.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Holy Crap! I think I paid $100 for mine back in 87.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

You got a great price. They aren't quite into the crazy prices BF (and now even SF) Princeton Reverbs are going for, but they are getting up there. Especially if you are trying to buy one within Canada.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's my Super Champ; got it from a good friend.


----------

